# Psylisybin needs our help, and as Anarchist I feel we're obligated.



## RoadFlower33 (May 27, 2019)

THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION!!! I follow a page called Dosed the movie on Instagram. It's a page about a documentorie movie that sombody made about psilocybin mushrooms. It was first released in Denver just prior to the decriminalization of psilocybin. they are now continuing to show the movie around the nation, I believe to fund the movement of decriminalizing psilocybin spreading information and help fund further research but that's just my assumption and Hope. Dosed the movie has recently asked their Instagram followers to seek out film festivals and send them the information in hopes that dosed the movie can apply to show their movie at film festivals all across the nation. I'm posting this because I'm a huge advocate I am scouring Idaho personally for film festivals and there information as well as asking as many people as I possibly can to also send request forms to movie festivals asking to see Dosed the movie. So now I'm here asking you to do the same please. You can go to www.dosedthemovie.com find them on Instagram @dosedthemovie or email me film festival info and I'll relay it to them. The more the better!!


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 29, 2019)

Altered states all the way for me


----------

